# Daten-Sicherung und Zugriff über Internet



## Neurorancer (21 November 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich suche gerade nach einer Lösung, wo ich meine Daten sicher aufbewahren kann.

Ich habe einen einen NAS-Laufwerk in der Firma gedacht, auf den ich von unterwegs aus per Internet zugreifen kann.
Bei Bedarf soll ich bearbeitete Projekte wieder auf den NAS hochladen.

Benutzt Jemand sowas ähnliches?


----------



## blackpeat (21 November 2019)

Per VPN in das Netzwerk und dann auf die Daten zugreifen.


----------



## Tobi-212 (22 November 2019)

Wer nutzen aktuell openvpn als Server-Variante, die Konfiguration war mit ein bisschen Netzwerkwissen recht einfach.
Das reicht für ein bisschen Dateien abfragen und schreiben aus, Vorteil ist natürlich, dass man den selben Stand hat wie im Büro und ich auch Netzlaufwerke einbinden kann.


----------

